# Shabazz to UCLA



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Throughout Shabazz Muhammad's recruitment, UCLA was constantly mentioned as the leader for his services. Other schools seemed to jump to the forefront, but the Bruins never really strayed from pole position.
> 
> On Wednesday, Muhammad made it official: he's headed to Westwood.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/blog/eye-on-college-basketball-recruiting/18477520/no-2-prospect-shabazz-muhammad-picks-ucla


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Someone is paying those kids.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Would not be the first time that has happen.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Isn't this guy supposed to be the next Kobe or some shit?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kobe comparison have been thrown out there but I doubt he is going to be that good, the next big thing in the league is a Canadian that is 2 or 3 years away for being eligible unless they change the rule.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Knicks4life said:


> Kobe comparison have been thrown out there but I doubt he is going to be that good, the next big thing in the league is a Canadian that is 2 or 3 years away for being eligible unless they change the rule.


Andrew Wiggins?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

:yep:

I wonder what the cause is of this recent boom in Canadian talent.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Knicks4life said:


> :yep:
> 
> I wonder what the cause is of this recent boom in Canadian talent.


No idea but I love it


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Another one and done.. hooray.. go get em bruins


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Excited to see more of this kid.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Surprised UCLA landed two top 5 prospects. I thought Cal had Shabazz. Oh well, best of luck to him as a Bruin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wiggins, Jabari Parker and Julian Randle are the kids I want to see.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Is Wiggins really that good?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wiggins is the truth.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @CBSSportsPac12
> UCLA announces that Shabazz Muhammad has been ruled ineligible, the school plans to appeal.


...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Someone is paying those kids.


hahahaha


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

More like his dad


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @GoodmanCBS Shabazz Muhammad will make his college debut Monday at Barclay's vs Georgetown. Could play No. 1 Indiana Tuesday night.


...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought he was banned?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got reinstated today.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Too early to peg UCLA's Shabazz Muhammad as lock for NBA's top draft pick*



> Privately, NBA executives had feared that the case of Shabazz Muhammad could present an unprecedented problem: Perhaps the best pro prospect in the draft class would never get his eligibility at UCLA, never giving them a prism to truly evaluate a possible No. 1 pick.
> 
> The NCAA had held him out of UCLA's summer trip to China, three games to start the season, but couldn't ultimately close on the leads that it had been chasing on illegal benefits for Muhammad and his family. For all the predictable – and legitimate suspicions – on the associations surrounding the most recruited high school star in America, the business of basketball's food chain needed Muhammad where he emerged on Monday night: Inside the Barclays Center for his college debut, with nearly 50 NBA executives beginning an intensive evaluation of him against high-level competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*NCAA fires UCLA investigator*


----------

